# Transcrição fonética: antes de fone m e n um som nasal aparentemente perde o ~



## xorg

Estava fazendo uns testes no dicionário da Infopédia e observei que as transcrições fonéticas que possuem um fone nasal antecedendo fones 'm' ou 'n' perdem seu '~' característico.

Por exemplo:

*cândido ---> [ˈkɐ̃didu]*
Nesse caso vemos 'ɐ' com '~' anterior a um 'd'

Agora, em:
*cama ---> [ˈkɐmɐ]*
Vemos aqui um 'ɐ' SEM '~' anterior a um 'm'

*pânico ---> [ˈpɐniku]*
Aqui temos um 'ɐ' SEM '~' anterior a um 'n'

Antes de ver essas transcrições do Infopédia, se eu fosse fazer a transcrição fonética das duas entradas acima, faria desse jeito:
cama ---> [ˈk*ɐ̃*mɐ]
pânico ---> [ˈp*ɐ̃*niku]
E não parece estar errado, gostaria de entender porque se retira o '~' de nasais anteriores a fones 'm', e 'n'.


----------



## xiskxisk

Em Portugal só as vogais com uma consoante M/N em final de sílaba são nasais.

Nasais:
Tempo - t*em*-po
Campo - c*am*-po
Pântano - p*ân*-ta-no
trânsito - tr*ân*-si-to
penso - pen-so

Não nasais:
cana - ca-na
camelo - ca-me-lo
câmara - câ-ma-ra

Aliás, a origem da nasalidade das vogais no primeiro caso vem precisamente do facto de o M/N se ter silenciado. No segundo caso esses M/N são pronunciados.

Em casos em que existe essa consoante nasal silenciada, mas que não se pode colocar na escrita senão seria pronunciada, usa-se o til, que é um "N" por cima da vogal:

irmano - irmão
órgano - órgão
capitanes - capitães


----------



## guihenning

As transcrições da Infopedia são europeias, não refletem a pronúncia brasileira. Aqui vejo, aliás, as transcrições de cama sempre com til.


----------



## xorg

Tirei algumas conclusões e resolvi responder aqui. Esse post não contém os links de youtube para evitar problemas com a regra 1.4, mas contém os titulos para que o leitor possa procurar no google.

--------
Grande parte dos livros de gramática brasileiros e cursos disponíveis em websites afirmam que a língua portuguesa do brasil contém 7 vogais orais e 5 vogais nasais, contabilizando 12 fones.
Evanildo Bechara em 2008 no programa do Jô, afirma exatamente isso: Em Portugal há 8 vogais orais e no Brasil 7, no tempo 13:33.
Mas há um problema aqui: no site do Infopédia existe palavra que tem em sua transcrição fonética a presença de um /ɐ/ seguido de /m/ ou /n/ cuja pronúncia nessa região de encontro equivale à pronúncia da mesma região na versão brasileira dessa palavra.
Colocarei a seguir 2 video-exemplos comprovativos recolhidos de vídeos avulsos no youtube. Cada exemplo consiste de um par composto de um vocábulo e um vídeo que o contém em seu meio:

ANO:  infopédia:[ˈɐnu] (Portugal) --> minha transcrição (Brasil): [ˈɐnu] (igual)
Mensagem de Ano Novo 2013 do Presidente da Republica Portuguesa, Prof. Cavaco Silva
tempo = 0:03

ÂNIMO: infopédia:[ˈɐnimu] (Portugal) --> minha transcrição (Brasil): [ˈɐnimu] (igual)
Ânimos exaltados em dia de greve na Patinter, em Viseu
tempo = 0:05

Uma vez que uma sequência sonora é igual no Brasil e em Portugal então sua transcrição será, por consequência, única para os dois países; e se esse som em particular é o ɐ, então há uma implicação lógica da existência desse ɐ também no português do Brasil. O som anasalado que se ouve em "CAMA" é proveniente de um efeito do "M" seguido a um ɐ tônico e não de uma vogal nasal ɐ̃.

No artigo do Wikipédia:
Wikipédia:AFI para português e galego – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre
O autor percebe a mesma coisa ao aceitar o ɐ como uma vogal oral pertencente à língua portuguesa do brasil e ao incluir na sua lista de exemplos as palavras: "cama; banho; câmera;[9] e também anglicismos como rush, bug"
O autor ao elaborar essa tabela usa como referência o livro ISBN-13: 978-0199256709 (The Phonology of Portuguese) de Maria Helena Mateus.


----------



## guihenning

Acho que a questão de ser ou não ser nasal varia de lugar pra lugar ou, pelo menos, de pessoa para pessoa. Há: [bɐnɐnɐ], [banɐnɐ] e [bɐ̃nɐ̃nɐ]. Não sei se entendi bem a sua pergunta, mas acho perfeitamente possível que o A não necessariamente _tenha_ de se nasalizar antes de N e M no Brasil. Eu, por exemplo, não sinto meu nariz vibrar quando falo 'ânimo' tanto quanto vibra quando falo 'cãibra/câimbra'


----------



## Nino83

guihenning said:


> Acho que a questão de ser ou não ser nasal varia de lugar pra lugar ou, pelo menos, de pessoa para pessoa.





No portal da língua portuguesa pode encontrar as transcrições das pronúncias de Timor-Leste, Portugal, Angola, Moçambique, Rio de Janeiro e São Paulo.
No Brasil tem muitas pronúncias diferentes, você pode escutar a canção "Água de Março" onde Elis Regina pronúncia /kam*i*ñu/, /k*ɐ*na/, sem nasalizar, e Antônio Carlos Jobim pronúncia /l*ɐ̃*ma/, com uma forte nasalização.

O professor Evanildo Bechara diz que em Portugal eles distinguem o /ɐ/ fechado do /a/ aberto, /p*ɐ*rɐ/ vs. /p*a*rɐ/, ou seja a distinção é fonémica. Em Brasil o /ɐ/ fechado sem nasalização se incontra só nas sílabas átonas, é um alofone, e nas sílabas tónicas tem só o /a/ aberto e o /ɐ̃/ nasal.
Se sabe que no Brasil tem variantes regionais sem nasalização nas sílabas abertas mas, diferentemente do que acontece em Portugal, nessas regiões brasileiras esse /ɐ/ fechado é um alofone do /a/ aberto antes das consoantes nasais, não é fonémico.

Portugal: /p*ɐ*rɐ/ vs. /p*a*rɐ/, "a" (artigo) /*ɐ*/ vs. "à" /*a*/
Brasil: /p*a*rɐ/, /*a*/


----------



## xiskxisk

xorg said:


> Evanildo Bechara em 2008 no programa do Jô, afirma exatamente isso: Em Portugal há 8 vogais orais e no Brasil 7, no tempo 13:33.


Mas em Portugal há 9 fonemas (orais) claramente identificados como distintos.



Nino83 said:


> O professor Evanildo Bechara diz que em Portugal eles distinguem o /ɐ/ fechado do /a/ aberto, /p*ɐ*rɐ/ vs. /p*a*rɐ/, ou seja a distinção é fonémica. Em Brasil o /ɐ/ fechado sem nasalização se encontra só nas sílabas átonas, é um alofone, e nas sílabas tónicas tem só o /a/ aberto e o /ɐ̃/ nasal.



Em Portugal o /ɐ/ e o /a/ também aparecem em quase completa complementaridade, no entanto são perfeitamente identificados como fonemas diferentes. No Brasil isso não acontece?

Por exemplo, aqui, usa-se /ɐ/ em sílabas átonas ou pré-nasais e /a/ nos restantes casos. No entanto tem uso extensivo na crase, i.e., sempre que dois /ɐ/ átonos se juntam nos limites das palavras tornam-se num único /a/, e isso é bastante importante para perceber a existência dos dois /ɐ/. Inclusivamente é o que distingue "a a = à" de "a":

Fica Joana! = /'fikɐ ʒu'ɐnɐ/
Fica a Joana! = /'fika ʒu'ɐnɐ/

Estas frases têm dois sentidos completamente distintos.
Na 1.º está a dar uma ordem à Joana para ficar, no outro está-se a sugerir que seja a Joana a ficar.
Portanto apesar de praticamente não haver pares mínimos entre palavras, há bastantes se considerarmos grupos de palavras, daí se percebe que esta distinção acabe por ter um valor fonémico.

Inclusivamente existe o /ã/, embora não tenha valor fonémico:
Fica amparado = /fikãpɐradu/


----------



## guihenning

xiskxisk said:


> Em Portugal o /ɐ/ e o /a/ também aparecem em quase completa complementaridade, *no entanto são perfeitamente identificados como fonemas diferentes. No Brasil isso não acontece?*


Não, pelo menos não exatamente. As pessoas sequer sabem que existem 'dois As' não se aprendem pronúncia e fonologia na escola. Adestram-nos ao português e mal. Muito mal. Quando se diz a alguém que os dois _A_s de «casa» soam diferentes, as pessoas quase caem para trás ao pronunciarem e darem-se conta, meio extasiadas.


----------



## Nino83

xiskxisk said:


> No Brasil isso não acontece?



No Brasil não tem pares mínios entre o /ɐ/ e o /a/ tônicos. Em Portugal tem /'pɐrɐ/ e /'parɐ/, /'ɐ/ e /'a/. A vogal é diferente também em palavras como /'g*a*ñu/ e /'b*ɐ*ñu/.
Em Portugal também o /ɐ/ e o /a/ átonos são fonemas diferentes, por exemplo a palavra /pa'dɐjrɐ/ tem um /a/ aberto átono.


----------



## xiskxisk

Nino83 said:


> No Brasil não tem pares mínios entre o /ɐ/ e o /a/ tônicos. Em Portugal tem /'pɐrɐ/ e /'parɐ/, /'ɐ/ e /'a/. A vogal é diferente também em palavras como /'g*a*ñu/ e /'b*ɐ*ñu/.
> Em Portugal também o /ɐ/ e o /a/ átonos são fonemas diferentes, por exemplo na palavra /pa'dɐjrɐ/.



Penso que "para" é um caso especial porque na prática é pronunciado como se ambas as sílabas fossem átonas, daí a pronúncia com o A fechado.
Repara no acento tónico quando é pronunciado numa frase: para quê = /pɐrɐ'ke/ ~ /prɐ'kê/

O mesmo acontece com "porque". Repara que o primeiro "por" é pronunciado com um O reduzido em /u/, como se tivesse numa sílaba átona, tal e qual o que acontece no "para".
Agora numa frase: porque é que = /pur'kjɛ kɨ/ ~ /pur'kɛk/

É curioso o exemplo de ganho. Não conhecia nenhum caso de A pré-nasal que se mantivesse aberto (além do -ámos). Será resultado de alguma crase etimológica?


----------



## Nino83

xiskxisk said:


> É curioso o exemplo de ganho. Não conhecia nenhum caso de A pré-nasal que se mantivesse aberto (além do -ámos). Será resultado de alguma crase etimológica?



É resultado de um encontro vocálico, depois o /d/ intervocálico ter caido, _ganho < gaanho < ga*d*anho_ (do _Old Frankish_ "_wai*d*anjan_").
Nas línguas românicas ocidentais o /d/ caiu, _ganar, gagner_, pelo contrário em italiano a palavra é _gua*d*agnare_, _gua*d*agno_.
Como em _corar < coorar < co*l*orar_.
Portugal: /k*ɔ*rɐsɐ̃w/ (a coração, ato de corar) vs. /k*u*rɐsɐ̃w/(o coração).
Brasil: /k*o*rasɐ̃w/.
Outros pares mínimos:
Portugal: "más" /mas/ vs. "mas" /mɐs/, "da" /dɐ/ vs. "dá" /da/
Brasil: /mas/, /da/


----------



## xiskxisk

É curioso como essas vogais abertas derivadas de crase se vão mantendo na fala apesar de não haver qualquer indicação na escrita.

Lembro-e de mais exemplos: prègar, gèração, dezóito, etc.



Nino83 said:


> Portugal: "más" /mas/ vs. "mas" /mɐs/, "da" /dɐ/ vs. "dá" /da/



Lá está, também considero esses monossílabos (mas e da) como átonos. Na fala:

- Más não, bruxas! = /'maʒ.'nɐ̃w/
- Também pensava que sim, mas não. = /mɐʒ.'nɐ̃w/

Ou seja, no primeiro caso são pronunciados como duas sílabas claramente tónicas, no segundo é pronunciado como se fosse uma só palavra oxítona: masnão.


----------



## Nino83

xiskxisk said:


> Lá está, também considero esses monossílabos (mas e da) como átonos. Na fala:



O fato é que essas palavras não são pares mínimos em português brasileiro, por isso, provavelmente, o professor Evanildo Bechara disse que em português europeu há 8 vogais (tônicas).


----------



## xiskxisk

Sim claro. Não há dúvida que apesar de tudo são dois fonemas bastante distintos no Português Europeu.

No entanto não deixa de ser curioso como os dois fonemas existem em quase completa complementaridade. Quando é tónico ou há crase é /a/, quando é átono ou pré-nasal é /ɐ/.

Basicamente a distinção fonémica no sentido de permitir distinguir as crases, coisa que no Português Brasileiro não acontece.


----------



## guihenning

Nino, como é que se faz pra saber tanto assim de filologia românica?


----------



## Nino83

Fácil. 
Muitas vezes as palavras italianas são muito similares àquelas latinas, portanto vejo imediatamente quando numa palavra portuguesa falta una consoante.  
Boas férias para todos.


----------



## xiskxisk

Que não devem se poucas. 

Boas festas!


----------



## guihenning

Sim… inclusive sempre brinco que pra sair do latim e vir parar no português é só sair retirando os _enes_ e os _eles_ sempre que os encontrar… 

tenere > teer > ter
dolore > dor
volare > voar
persona > pessoa
Luna > Lua
etc… 

Boas festas!


----------

